# Resources > Education Center >  >  Archival FAQ Response

## O'nus

There are many questions that frequent the boards, I was thinking that a thread holding responses that we could copy/paste or refer to would be very useful.  I know that I typically do this on my own so I thought I would simply share it with others. 

I will make the first post momentarily so you can see the type of format I use that may be helpful.  Otherwise, as a quick rundown, I do this:

----------------------
///Question Proposed
Answer in full text.
----------------------

Questions separated by the "----" I would then simply copy and past the text.  I actually have not done it that often on this forum but I copy and paste things I say on DreamViews to other boards or projects.

I often refer to this FAQ: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=4423

After thinking this through, this is really just a faq.... I think it's just best this thread gets deleted, lol..

I decided I am just going to post some really intriguing articles that offer support for commonly asked questions.  Feel free to criticise, etc.
~

----------


## O'nus

(Note, some articles may not be publicly available.  Please let me know if any links do not work or if you need to pay to view them)

*Stephen LaBerge:*

_Lucid Dreaming:_
http://ft.csa.com/ids70/resolver.php...1-005&mode=pdf

_Psychophysiological Correlates of Lucid Dreaming:_
http://ft.csa.com/ids70/resolver.php..._2_88&mode=pdf

_Similarities and Differences Between Dreaming and Waking Cognition:_
http://scholarsportal.info/pdflinks/...7014223009.pdf

~

----------


## Barbizzle

None of the links work, we have to belong to a certian school  :Sad:

----------


## O'nus

> None of the links work, we have to belong to a certian school



I thought so.. I am going to try and find some public articles in the upcomging week then.
~

----------

